# What is the best Deep Sea Fishing



## Browning84 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have some friends coming in from out of town and they want to go deep sea fishing. What is the best "party boat" style fishing boat in Destin? Are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I have heard from people who have fished it, the Swoop is great. Never fished it myself though.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The Rita Kay in Destin. Capt. Buddy Godwin is good.

http://destinparadise.com/ritakay/


----------



## NavarreAngler (Nov 6, 2009)

I took my son on the Destin Princess http://www.destinpartyboatfishing.com/ and we had a good trip, but I didn't realize how little time we would actually be fishing. On an 8 hour trip, we might have spent 2 hours fishing. It took about 2.5 hours to get to the first spot, about 1 hour going between all the different spots, and about 2.5 hours to get back in.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Browning84 said:


> I have some friends coming in from out of town and they want to go deep sea fishing. What is the best "party boat" style fishing boat in Destin? Are they all pretty much the same?


 
The Swoop or Swoop II. They are fast boats great Captains and supply live bait as well.


----------



## duckgrinder (Jul 14, 2009)

NavarreAngler said:


> I took my son on the Destin Princess http://www.destinpartyboatfishing.com/ and we had a good trip, but I didn't realize how little time we would actually be fishing. On an 8 hour trip, we might have spent 2 hours fishing. It took about 2.5 hours to get to the first spot, about 1 hour going between all the different spots, and about 2.5 hours to get back in.


I did one trip on that boat and my experence was the same.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

party boat fishing , not to good , IMO


----------

